# Connecting PS3 to PC monitor - special circumstances



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Guys,

I need some advice.

I want to be able to connect my PS3 to my PC monitor for times when the wife is watching cr*p on the HDTV in the lounge.

I've been doing some research and I know I need a HDMI - DVI cable. My monitor supports HDCP so i'm good there. My issue is with the sound.

The usual method of getting sound is to plug the red and white phono's from the PS3 AV cable into a female phono to 3.5mm adapter. This then goes into the AUX input of your PC speakers. Simple. Except my PC speakers do not have any type of input!! Arrgghhh!

So, how do i connect it?

The speakers are obviously just like 'extra large headphones' with a 3.5mm male jack plug. Would getting a female to female 3.5mm connector do the trick? Allowing me to take the male 3.5mm from the PS3 and the male 3.5mm from the speakers and putting them together?

If this works, how do I then manage to put both the PS3 output and the PC output to the speakers at the same time so I don't have to faff about changing plugs whenever I want to play on the PS3? A 2 x female to 1 x male adapter work?

My head hurts...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Doesn't your sound card or motherboard have a 3.5mm female input? For a mic or something that you could use?


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmmm....yes. Would need the PC on to play PS3 though...perhaps not the end of the world...


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

You need a 3.5mm Jack to 2 x RCA female Phono connector plug (not sure if Im allowed to put a link up to one?) should cost you about £1


your red and white phono leads go in one end, and the 3.5mm end then plugs into your soundcard (I think it will be the blue connection on your soundcard that you need to use)


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

I plugged my iPod into the microphone port of my PC last night with a 3.5mm jack, and the sound came through no problems.

I've therefore bought the HDMI to DVI cable, as well as the female RCA to 3.5mm.

It cost me a grand total of.....including delivery.....£3!! Bargain.


----------

